#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-11-19
<Sgiomlaireachd> good evening
<Sgiomlaireachd> finally decided to learn how to use vi
<adam_vollrath> hi5
<adam_vollrath> `vimtutor`
<Sgiomlaireachd> u like vim?
<Sgiomlaireachd> its a little different having a command mode and text mode, but i think i am getting the hang of it
<Sgiomlaireachd> so how do you type a ':' since that is use to open the command menu
<Sgiomlaireachd> nm
<Sgiomlaireachd> good afternoon
<Tracy_P> Just, yes.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-11-20
<vinny> is this NC loco teem?
<mhall119> it is ;)
<vinny> cool lexington hear Kubuntu user
<mhall119> feel free to hang out here until people are around
<mhall119> I'm from Florida myself, but hang out in most of the south-east channels
<vinny> ha ha .... quiet chanel?
<mhall119> sometimes, list most loco channels there's highs and lows of activity
<vinny> well hear to help with what I can !!
<mhall119> that's awesome, I know the team likes to do stuff together
<vinny> I'v ben using linux fore sevrall years and Kubuntu for about 2-3 so ....
<mhall119> akgraner: holstein: either of you around?
<holstein> mhall119: pong :)
<bac> vinny: check out the wiki listed in the channel topic for info about IRC meetings and real meetups.  the group is pretty active.
<mhall119> holstein: got a new member for ya
 * holstein just started a theory blog :)
<holstein> http://holstein-theoryninja.blogspot.com/
<holstein> AH, welcome vinny :)
<mhall119> holstein: theory of what?
<holstein> the musics
<mhall119> I see, over my head (ear?)
<holstein> nah
<vinny> :) nice to meet eveyone
<holstein> just some diatonic stuff i go on and on about in #music-theory
<holstein> now i can just link to that
<mhall119> holstein: I couldn't carry a note in a bucket, as my wife says
<holstein> hehe
<akgraner> mhall119, what's up?
 * akgraner reads backlog 
<akgraner> Hi vinny welcome!
<vinny> akgraner;
<vinny> hay
<akgraner> vinny, what part of NC are you in?
<vinny> lexington
<akgraner> oh ok
<vinny> south  of Winston .... whare you ?
<akgraner> near asheville
<akgraner> _marx_, and BugeyeD are in the Winston area
<vinny> cool ....
<akgraner> the wnc group - has made a road trip to winston before and that was cool
<akgraner> vinny, are you active in the Kubuntu group?
<akgraner> or have you been using Kubuntu and now are looking at contributing...just curious :-)
<vinny> well I'm trying to help in eny way I can
<akgraner> I apologize if I am asking too many questions... just wanted to make sure we got you the resources to the areas you are interested in
<akgraner> s/got/get  - DOH
<akgraner> I can't type tonight
<vinny> no q's are good ....I dont know how I can help just hanging out
<vinny> trying to see
<akgraner> what are you interested in doing? developer /non-developer?
<akgraner> do you have questions about the communities (ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, etc)
<akgraner> loco's
<akgraner> vinny, I've been know to overwhelm people with links  - so I don't want to do that to ya :-)
<akgraner> s/know/known
<vinny> I use Kubuntu so prob non dev ...I'm not THAT good
<akgraner> you don't have to answer now - but as you think of things or if you read something and wonder what is that? etc just ask in here and we'll do our best to get you information or point you in the right direction
<akgraner> vinny, you don't have to be a developer to contribute in the communities  - so I bet you are more technical than you think :-)
<vinny> I know a thing or 2 ;) but dont know how to contrb. exept hanging out in forums and ansering what qqQQQQ
<vinny> I can
<vinny>  Q's
<akgraner> hey that's a great start
<akgraner> I need to finish a couple of things tonight - but please ask questions in the channel as most folks here can help ya out...
<akgraner> I'll be back in the channel hanging out tomorrow night for a little while as well...
<vinny> sorey my net drops off now and then..........
<holstein> :/
<holstein> i still cant do KDE
<vinny> what do you mean?
<holstein> cant use it
<holstein> dont like it
<holstein> theres a great audio distro
<holstein> KXstudio
<holstein> i use the PPA
<holstein> really cool guy cranking out some great packages for ubuntu
<holstein> id like to use it, but i cant get into KDE
<holstein> i used to use it
<vinny> Hummm never herd of it
<holstein> back at 3.something
<holstein> mepis with KDE
<holstein> then i got antiX running
<holstein> fluxbox on mepis
<holstein> since then, i just got really comfortable with gnome
<holstein> and dont like change ;)
<holstein> KDE looks slick though
<holstein> i want to like it
<holstein> its just laziness
<holstein> i cant find what im looking for
<holstein> and i just log out and back into gnome
<vinny> it works well for me .....but I like Gnome 2 :)
<holstein> im not sure if i like gnome really
<holstein> i just know it
<vinny> and fluxbox and xfce4 and ldxe ....depending on the hardware
<vinny> KDE works well hear
<holstein> OH, is that not what you run?
<vinny> O yes KDE is what I usualey run
<vinny> but I can load flux or some others
<vinny> I even like XBMC
<holstein> i need to look at that again
<holstein> xbmc
<vinny> it prity cool as a media player
<holstein> i set one up recently
<holstein> not really using it yet
<holstein> BUT i ended up going with gnome ;)
<vinny> O well XBMC will run in eney window manager
<vinny> display manager
<holstein> i run something like that
<holstein> boxee i think?
<holstein> something that takes over like XBMC does
<holstein> its not working out though
<holstein> doesnt get a good spouse approval rating
<vinny> XBMC will run as a window/program or is bootable/loginable
<holstein> ive never used it bootable
<holstein> maybe in a distro live
<vinny> me eather :)         just as a login or a program/player
<vinny> as a login it uses varey little resorses though and is varey visual :)
<vinny> IE: cool efects
<vinny> Humm just looking at KXstudio.......looks neet
<holstein> yeah its really amazing
<holstein> VERY nice looking
<holstein> but the work the guy does
<holstein> custom packages and extras
<holstein> quite nice
<vinny> mite throw it in the spar HD and give it a spinn
<vinny> you use it a loght?
<vinny> lot
<holstein> we are absorbing some of it with ubuntustudio
<holstein> vinny: i only test it really
<holstein> BUT i use the PPA
<holstein> with normal ubuntustudio
<holstein> so i get access to the packages
<vinny> O the we are absorbing some of it with ubuntustudio uses it?
<vinny> OOPS
<vinny> ubuntustudio uses it?
<holstein> the pulse to jack packages
<holstein> and i bet some of the ideas in general
<holstein> JACK starting at boot
<holstein> that is being discussed
<vinny> AA I see
<holstein> i used to use it
<holstein> for a while
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=15&Itemid=11
<holstein> thats me :)
<holstein> top left
<holstein> but i couldnt get into KDE
<holstein> i pretty much use it though
<holstein> GXstudio :)
<vinny> cool
<vinny> nice set up in the link's pick
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i got a different box now
<holstein> couple acutally
<holstein> the silver one up there is the mediacenter box i used
<holstein> a P4 with a gig of ram
<holstein> i got a nice dual core 64bit machine for recovering some data for a guy
<holstein> that has been my main studio rig for a few months now
<holstein> emachines
<holstein> nice quiet case
<vinny> the one I'm on right now is a P4 HT 3.0Ghz 2 Gig RAM intel 915 onbord GPU KDE-4.5.1
<vinny> full KDM 3D cube and all :)
<holstein> i was totally cool with the p4
<holstein> but im enjoying having a 64bit install of ubuntustudio
<holstein> and its noticably peppier
<holstein> i need to get some ram
<holstein> its only got 3gb
<holstein> and thats not ideal
<holstein> with the 64bit install
<vinny> naw you want at least 8 :)
<vinny> he he
<holstein> :)
<vinny> for my living room box the above is OK I guess
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i would say so
<vinny> I was just happy I moved up frome he 700Mhz-CPU 383-RAM box I had
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> the box i use most of the time is an EEEpc
<holstein> 900mhz one
<vinny> and befor that a 180Mhz-CPU 90-RAM box
<vinny> SIMM's
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i think i finally threw all that memory out that i had
<vinny> I had slacware runing on that at one time
<holstein> i need to try that again too
<holstein> i had a VBOX install
<holstein> but i need to put it on metal
<vinny> it's good if you don't mind spending a month hammering it into submition
<vinny> rock soled after that
<holstein> i got that impression
<holstein> the guy i knew that was running it
<holstein> for audio
<holstein> is using KX now
<holstein> its just too easy not to try it out
<holstein> and its slick
<holstein> but not slack
<vinny> the web page looked good for it...... KX
<vinny> I think I will DL i
<vinny> then VBox it and mabey HD it
<holstein> it runs live pretty good too AFAIK
<vinny> sweet
<vinny> DLing 10.04.2 liveDVD now :)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> theres a channel
<holstein> #kxstudio
<holstein> falktx is the dev
<vinny> seems to be a channel for every one .....he he
<Sgiomlaireachd> howes the pxe boot going holstein
 * holstein hasnt had time
<holstein> didnt do anything more with it
<holstein> might be a holiday activity
<holstein> probaby the week after
<Sgiomlaireachd> ya i have not worked on mine eather today i was writing more scripts to control my VM's on freebsd
<holstein> cool
<Sgiomlaireachd> alright will i got to get up early for a meeting tomorrow have a good night everyone
<holstein> Sgiomlaireachd: GN :)
<elterco> hi
<elterco> helloooooooo
<holstein> elterco: morning :)
<holstein> http://moduliq.org/
<holstein> ^^ local dev here in asheville
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-19
<norman2011> hi
<norman2011> any sexy nice girl here in nc ?
<Nivex> XFCE folk: When I eject removable media such as a USB key, the dialog that comes up says there is data to be written, but there are OK and Cancel buttons on it and it never goes away
<Nivex> Is this something funky with my rig, or does it do that for others?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> thats the way it rolls
<Nivex> hmm. that seems... problematic
<akgraner> holstein, et al hey!
<Nivex> who's al? :P
<Nivex> akgraner: congrats on the new gig
<akgraner> been thinking we really need to get some activity going on the LoCo team :-)  I'll email the list with some ideas and stuff - and get back into regular meetings and stuff
<akgraner> Nivex, thanks!
<akgraner> I'm super excited...
<akgraner> we're up for re-approval in early 2012 - and while I know people have been doing things we haven't been documenting it very well etc
<akgraner> so I'll try to touch base with members between not and the end of the year and see what all we are missing etc
<akgraner> Reminder tomorrow, Nov. 20, 2011, will be the 1st annual @ubuntu #Community Appreciation Day - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay #ucaday
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-11-15
<honey> hi
